# Hyatt gearing up ?



## Sullco2 (Jul 10, 2011)

Kal, et al--

There are new, current ads in the industry websites for sales staff at almost every Hyatt Vacation/Residence Club location.

I would have to guess that they are relaunching their efforts--Coconut Plantation had been on hiatus for a long time.  Any news?

thanks


----------

